# ouvrir une img JPEG de mac à pc



## doc (10 Août 2001)

Désolé pour cette question eternelle

J'ai envoyé par outlook des photos exportées depuis photodeluxe(format photoshop)en jpeg
je modifie bien le titre en truc.jpeg   certains pcistes ne peuvent l'ouvrir
merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2001)

Essaie de modifier en *truc.jpg *et pas truc.jpeg. Les PCistes devraient être contents, Windows triant les fichiers en fonction d'une extension de 3 lettres, et pas 4


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Août 2001)

Il faut faire aussi attention au système de codage de la pièce jointe !

Je ne me rapelle plus où exactement, mais dans les préférences Outlook il y a un endroit où on peut choiser le type d'encodage.
De mémoire, il faut prendre "Apple double", et alors tes pièces jointes pourront être lues aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC.

Ensuite, il y a parfois un pb avec les ressources des fichiers Mac. Tu peux te doter de l'excellent shareware Graphic Converter, http://www.Bonnaure.com/  ; n'oublie pas de payer si tu t'en sers souvent). Tu ouvres alors tes fichiers et les ré-enregistres sous un autre nom, en faisant "enregistrer sous", et en cochant "pour une utilisation sur internet (sans ressources)"

Enfin tes copains PCistes peuvent aussi essyayer de lancer d'abord l'appli qui leur sert à visualiser les jpeg, et passer par fichier, ouvrir au lieu de double-clicker sur l'icone du doc (c'est bien) ... ou s'acheter un Mac (c'est bien mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## doc (11 Août 2001)

je crois pour pour les encodage tout était bon
(mais queestce que cela veut dire envoyer les pj en cc et cci?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je croisd que la bonne solution est de passer par GC  je vais tenter

NB cours de base  c'est quoi la ressource  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore merci


----------

